# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Ψυχολογικο Τεστ - Γνωματευση για το στρατο

## stefamw

Καλησπερα
Πηγα να κλεισω ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο (ΚΨΥ) για να μου δωσει γνωματευση για την πρωτη αναβολη στο στρατο, και μου ειπαν πως πρωτα πρεπει να προηγηθει ψυχολογικο τεστ απο ψυχολογο και σε επομενο ραντεβου εξεταση απο ψυχιατρο και γνωματευση. Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ψυχολογικο τεστ ? Τι θα μου κανει ?
Επισης γνωριζει κανεις αν η γνωματευση που δινουν ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για στρατολογικη χρηση ή ειναι για καθε νομιμη χρηση (π.χ να την χρησιμοποιησω και στο στρατο αλλα και σε ΚΕΠΑ)

----------


## Gothly

> Καλησπερα
> Πηγα να κλεισω ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο (ΚΨΥ) για να μου δωσει γνωματευση για την πρωτη αναβολη στο στρατο, και μου ειπαν πως πρωτα πρεπει να προηγηθει ψυχολογικο τεστ απο ψυχολογο και σε επομενο ραντεβου εξεταση απο ψυχιατρο και γνωματευση. Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ψυχολογικο τεστ ? Τι θα μου κανει ?
> Επισης γνωριζει κανεις αν η γνωματευση που δινουν ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για στρατολογικη χρηση ή ειναι για καθε νομιμη χρηση (π.χ να την χρησιμοποιησω και στο στρατο αλλα και σε ΚΕΠΑ)


ε, λογικα ενα κλασσικο τεστ 8α ειναι. ξερεις με ερωτησεις, νομιζω κραταει ωρα, βσκ ωρες νομιζω. 
ε μετα βγαζει ο/η ψυχιατρος τη διαγνωση κ καλα (βλακειες :) ). 
Ε κ συ με το γεια ζητησες χαρτι, κατσε να σε γνωρισουν ξερεις πως ειναι αυτα. Πρεπει πρωτα να σε βγαλουν λιγο "τρελο" κ μετα. you know.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Δεν το ξέρω καλά το θέμα αλλά αν θες να μη μπεις καθόλου στρατό (ούτε μια νύχτα) τότε αφού σου ρθει το χαρτί να εμφανιστείς πρέπει να πας και σε ψυχίατρο σε στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο.
Αλλιώς κοιμάσαι νομίζω ένα βράδυ στο κέντρο και την επόμενη αν αποδείξεις στον εκεί ψυχολόγο ότι δεν μπορείς να υπηρετήσεις σε στέλνει στο τοπικό στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο και σου βγάζουν την αναβολή

----------


## stefamw

Σε ψυχιατρο σε στρατιωτικο θα παω ουτως η αλλως, μιας και με τη γνωματευση στο φρουραρχειο θα παρω παραπεμπτικο για 424.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Έτσι κ αλλιώς αν υπάρχει όντως θέμα θα την πάρεις άνετα την αναβολή.
Στην απαλλαγή σε ζορίζουν.
Εμένα θέλαν από μόνοι τους να μου δώσουν αναβολή και εγώ δεν την πήρα γιατί ήξερα πως θα ξαναγύρναγα και απαλλαγή δεν ξέρω αν θα κατάφερνα να πάρω τελικά

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Δε νομίζω πως είναι εύκολο να σε απαλλάξουν τελείως,χωρις πρώτα να σε ταλαιπωρήσουν.Συγγενής μου που πάσχει απο μανιοκατάθλιψη και παίρνει και φάρμακα και με μια καταγεγραμμένη απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας με 1.5 μήνα νοσηλείας σε δημόσια ψυχιατρική κλινική,έκαναν 2.5 χρόνια να του δώσουν οριστική απαλλαγή και μετά απο αρκετές εμφανίσεις σε κέντρα νεοσυλλέκτων παρόλο που είχε ήδη βεβαιωμένη την ασθένεια.Πήγαινε,εμφανιζότ αν στο κέντρο νεοσυλλέκτων,σε διαφορετικό κάθε φορά,έκανε show μιας και τότε ήταν στη φάση της μανίας,του έδιναν αναβολή κανένα 6μηνο και τελικά μετά απο 2.5 χρόνια και αρκετή ταλαιπωρία πήρε οριστική απαλλαγή.Αυτό συνέβη την περίοδο 2002-2004.Δε ξέρω αν από τότε,απλουστεύσαν τις διαδικασίες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δε ξέρω αν από τότε,απλουστεύσαν τις διαδικασίες


ετσι ειναι δικιο εχεις οσο κ αν ταλαιπωριται ο αλλος το ιδιο τους κανει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ ενας γνωστος μου κατι τετοια μου λεγε τον ταλαιπορουσαν συνεχεια.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι αν κάποιος είναι αγχωτικός άνθρωπος και γενικά έχει θέμα στο να συναναστρέφεται με ανθρώπους,μέσα στο στρατό όλο αυτό πάει επι 1000 από ότι στην έξω ζωή.Γιατι έξω όλο και θα βρεις κάποια δουλειά να κάνεις στα δικά σου μέτρα,θα κοιμηθείς στο σπίτι σου,θα φας ότι ώρα θες κτλ.Το πέρασα 18 μήνες και ξέρω.Η μόνη δουλειά που δε θα μπορούσα ποτέ να κάνω και θα προτιμούσα να πεθάνω απο πείνα είναι να γίνω μόνιμος στο στρατό.Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι μπορεί να πετύχεις άτομα με τα οποία θα διατηρείς φιλίες και όταν απολυθείς.Τον καλύτερο φίλο μου,που μένει Αθήνα στον στρατό τον γνώρισα

----------


## panagiwtis23

Πάντως εμένα ο στρατός με έκανε να αντιμετωπίσω τα προβλήματα μου γιατί ως τότε ήμουν σε άρνηση.
Μόνο όταν κατέρρευσα εντελώς μέσα στο στρατό δέχθηκα βοήθεια από ψυχίατρο, πήρα σωστή διάγνωση και πλέον βαδίζω πιο σίγουρα.
Επίσης μου έκανε καλό πιστεύω γιατί ήταν και μεγάλη έκθεση.

Σίγουρα πάντως εκτός στρατού είσαι πολύ καλύτερα όπως λέει και ο kozchr γιατί έχεις ένα μέρος να ηρεμήσεις ενώ στο στρατό δε μπορεις να κρυφτείς πουθενά.
Αλλά όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη είναι περίεργα. Ταλαιπωρείσαι αλλά δε σε νοιάζει κιόλας.
Γιατί απλά τίποτα δεν είναι νόημα για μένα ούτε εντός ούτε εκτός στρατού όπότε έλεγα δε #$##$$...

Πάντως έχουν βελτιωθεί ελαφρώς τα πράγματα όσο αφορά τους γιατρούς (πιο ανεκτικοί και πιο πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν) αλλά και πιο καχύποπτοι γιατί πολλοί προσποιούνται ενώ δεν έχουν κάτι.

Εγώ εκεί μέσα πέτυχα τους καλύτερους ψυχίατρους

----------


## stefamw

Δεν εχω μονο καταθλιψη, εχω κοινωνικη φοβια (δεν παιρνει "Ι"), αποφευκτικη διαταραχη ("Ι5"), ενδεχομενως διασπαση προσοχης, ακουστικη δυσλεξια και δυσκολευομαι στην ομιλια. Ολα αυτα με κανουν να νιωθω τελειως χαζος. Να μου λεει καποιος ανωτερος κατι στο στρατο και να μην μπορω να καταλαβω τι λεει. και να ακουω καμπανες. Δεχομουν συνεχως λεκτικες επιθεσεις κατα τα σχολικα μου χρονια και τωρα βλεπω το αντικτυπο που εχει. Τρεμω την επαφη με τον κοσμο.
Προτιμω να μενω στο δρομο, παρα να παω μεσα στο στρατο.
Οσον αφορα την απαλλαγη, μαλλον μονο οσοι πασχουν απο συνδρομο down μπορουν να την παρουν με τη μια. 6 μηνο ή χρονος ειναι συνηθως για ψυχολογικα θεματα. Ας παρω την αναβολη και βλεπουμε. Στην τελικα ποιος ξερει τι μπορει να γινει με την καινουργια κυβερνηση στα στρατιωτικα θεματα. 
Απλα τους λες στο στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο οτι αν παω μεσα θα βλαψω τους αλλους ή τον εαυτο μου, θα βαλω τελος στη ζωη μου κτλ και δεν θα το ρισκαρει κανενας ψυχιατρος εστω και αν υποπτευεται οτι παιζεις θεατρο.

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> Πάντως εμένα ο στρατός με έκανε να αντιμετωπίσω τα προβλήματα μου γιατί ως τότε ήμουν σε άρνηση.
> Μόνο όταν κατέρρευσα εντελώς μέσα στο στρατό δέχθηκα βοήθεια από ψυχίατρο, πήρα σωστή διάγνωση και πλέον βαδίζω πιο σίγουρα.
> Επίσης μου έκανε καλό πιστεύω γιατί ήταν και μεγάλη έκθεση.
> 
> Σίγουρα πάντως εκτός στρατού είσαι πολύ καλύτερα όπως λέει και ο kozchr γιατί έχεις ένα μέρος να ηρεμήσεις ενώ στο στρατό δε μπορεις να κρυφτείς πουθενά.
> Αλλά όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη είναι περίεργα. Ταλαιπωρείσαι αλλά δε σε νοιάζει κιόλας.
> Γιατί απλά τίποτα δεν είναι νόημα για μένα ούτε εντός ούτε εκτός στρατού όπότε έλεγα δε #$##$$...
> 
> Πάντως έχουν βελτιωθεί ελαφρώς τα πράγματα όσο αφορά τους γιατρούς (πιο ανεκτικοί και πιο πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν) αλλά και πιο καχύποπτοι γιατί πολλοί προσποιούνται ενώ δεν έχουν κάτι.
> ...


Προφανώς όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη είναι έτσι τα πράγματα.Οταν όμως έχεις άλλου είδους πρόβλημα που δε θα ήθελα να αναλύσω δημόσια και λόγω αυτού δέχεσαι διάφορα σχόλια επειδή δεν συμβαδίζεις στις συζητήσεις και συνήθειες των άλλων,τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.Πέρασα 10 δύσκολους σχετικά μήνες στη Σαμοθράκη και μετά ένας θείος μου που ήταν τότε βουλευτής κατάφερε να με φέρει στη πόλη μου και ο πατέρας μου γνώριζε μέσω του μαγαζιού που διατηρούσε τότε,τον διοικητή του εκεί Στρατοπέδου και έτσι τους τελευταίους 7 μήνες,άραξα..Δε τη πάλευα αλλιώς.Η μοναδική φορά στη μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου που χρησιμοποίησα "μέσον" προκειμένου να επιβιώσω.
Οσο για την έκθεση έχεις δίκιο.Αλλά αυτό που εμένα μου έκανε καλό στο επίπεδο να μην έχω πρόβλημα να κυκλοφορήσω έξω ειναι η δουλειά μου.

----------


## serios

Εγώ με ψύχωση πήρα αναβολή τον Μάρτιο του 2014 για 2 χρόνια αρκετά εύκολα μετά από εξέταση στο 424.Δεν διαρκεί πολύ η εξέταση αν κ ψάρωσα λίγο.Αν έχεις πρόβλημα κ τους παρουσιάσεις όλες τις πτυχές των προβλημάτων σου σου δίνουν εύκολα πιστεύω.Πάντως παρά το πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να πάω στρατό για να μη με συζητάνε ότι δεν πήγα κ στιγματιστώ.Αλλά θα δείξει πως θα είμαι.Πάντως μου είπαν πως μετά το πέρας των 2 χρόνων αν δεν είσαι κ πάλι καλά παίρνεις απαλλαγή.

----------


## stefamw

> Εγώ με ψύχωση πήρα αναβολή τον Μάρτιο του 2014 για 2 χρόνια αρκετά εύκολα μετά από εξέταση στο 424.Δεν διαρκεί πολύ η εξέταση αν κ ψάρωσα λίγο.Αν έχεις πρόβλημα κ τους παρουσιάσεις όλες τις πτυχές των προβλημάτων σου σου δίνουν εύκολα πιστεύω.Πάντως παρά το πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να πάω στρατό για να μη με συζητάνε ότι δεν πήγα κ στιγματιστώ.Αλλά θα δείξει πως θα είμαι.Πάντως μου είπαν πως μετά το πέρας των 2 χρόνων αν δεν είσαι κ πάλι καλά παίρνεις απαλλαγή.


Τους πηγες χαρτι απο δημοσιο ψυχιατρο οτι ειχες ψυχωση ? Εγω θα προσπαθησω για να με βγαλουν αποφευτικη διαταραχη (αν και ευκολα συγχεεται με κοινωνικη φοβια, αλλα ειναι κατι πολυ χειροτερο που με καθιστα μη λειτουργικο) και με αγχωδεις εκδηλωσεις. Στο 424 σου κανουν διαφορες ερωτησεις ή απλα 1-2 και εσυ καθεσαι και λες κατεβατα για να γινεις πειστικος ?

----------


## serios

Γνωμάτευση απο ιδιωτικό γιατρό πήγα,που έλεγε γενικά για την κατάστασή μου.Γενικά είπα το πρόβλημά μου σαν ιστορικό και μου έκαναν κ λίγες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως το πας υποπτευομαι οτι θα τους παρουσιαστεις ως τρεμω την επαφη με το κοσμο κ θα σου δωσουν κανενα l3 με υπερβολες δε γινεσε κ τοσο πιστικος γιατι οπιος εχει κατι *δεν προσπαθει* να πισει.

----------


## stefamw

Αμα πεσεις σε κανα στρατο....λο καραβανα ιατρο θα χρειαστει να πεισεις, την ιδια στιγμη που θα προσπαθει αυτος να σε πεισει να πας ντε και καλα.
Εαν υποθετικα παρουσιαστω στο στρατοπεδο για να δοκιμασω μηπως και αντεξω τελικα, μπορω να δειξω τη γνωματευση στον ψυχολογο της μοναδας πχ 3 μερες μετα και να πω οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο εδω μεσα ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αγορι μου αυτη θα καταλυξουν σε συμπερασμα απο τη διαγνωση που θα αποφασισουν συμφωνα με αυτο που θα καταλυξουν οτι εχεις κ οχι απο τη προσπαθεια που θα κανεις να τους πεισεις αν προσπαθησεις να τους πεισεις θα συμπερανουν οτι εχεις αυτο κ υπερβαλεις κ επιπλεον.
αυτοι @@ αν αντεχεις η δεν αντεχεις αυτοι βγαζουν απλα πορισμα δε το βλεπουν συναισθηματικα για να συγκινιθουν.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Γενικά είναι όντως που θα πέσεις.
Θυμάμαι ένα παιδί που είχαμε Ι4 και αυτός και δεν την πάλευε μια και όμως δε του δίναν απαλλαγή με τίποτα.

Είχα πέσει και στο 424 σε έναν ψυχίατρο που όσο περίμενα είχε μπει ένας άλλος για απαλλαγή ενώ είχε πάρει 2 χρόνια αναβολή και επειδή δεν τον πίστεψε ο ψυχίατρος δε του δωσε απαλλαγή.

Αλλά δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία καθώς όλα αλλάζουν μέρα με την μέρα εκεί μέσα.
Είχα άτομο στο κέντρο που πάλι δε του δίναν απαλλαγή μετά από 2 χρόνια αναβολών.
Απλά το παιδί αρνούνταν να κάνει τα πάντα δεν ντυνόταν καν στρατιωτικά δεν έκανε τίποτα γενικότερα και απλά όταν του έλεγαν κάτι τα στελέχη έλεγε "περιμένω να βγει το Ι5 μου"...

Δε πα να του λέγαν ότι θα μείνει Ι4 τίποτα αυτός.
Τελικά τον βαρέθηκαν και τον διώξαν με Ι5.
Η πλάκα ήταν ότι δεν είχε τίποτα.
Απλά δεν μπορούσαν να βγάλουν άκρη αν όντως εχει ή όχι.
Εμείς στο ΄θαλαμο βλέπαμε ότι κάνει και λίγο θέατρο.
Το τράβηξε πολύ όμως έφτασε να ψευτοτραυματίζεται (ελαφρά φυσικά και χωρίς ίχνος ψυχαθσένειας) και τους ψάρωσε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ομως καπιος που ειναι νορμαλ εντελως δε θα αυτοτραυματιζοταν για κανενα λογο.
αυτο το σκεφτηκες ομως?

----------


## stefamw

Καλησπερα
Πηρα τη γνωματευση που ηθελα, στο στρ. νοσοκομειο θα πρεπει να δειξω και τη γνωματευση του ψυχολογου απο το ψυχομετρικο τεστ / BDI ? ή μονο του ψυχιατρου ? Γιατι οι διαγνωσεις ειναι διαφορετικες στα χαρτια.

----------

